# Classified for Sell Section on CR



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 12, 2013)

I have been wanting to sell some of my Canon camera gear and thought about my options. There's the usual suspects: eBay, Craigslist, other forums, etc. -- Other forums ??? Hey! this is a forum. What better place than right here on CR. 8)

There needs to be buy-in, willing participants, rules, fees for listing, disclaimers - the usual stuff. The fees can be used as a way to offset CR site management (well, maybe not) but maybe a little bit ;D

So how about it -- Can we make this happen or would this be an exercise in futility?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 14, 2013)

A minefield. Ebay take a hefty slice but at least there is some semblance of a comeback and protection, same with buying from a shop.. buying sight unseen from a user who could be anybody without buyer protection (or seller protection) not a great idea, let craigslist and the others have thea headaches. 

"Naw.." (are you scottish?) "...not interested".


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> A minefield. Ebay take a hefty slice but at least there is some semblance of a comeback and protection, same with buying from a shop.. buying sight unseen from a user who could be anybody without buyer protection (or seller protection) not a great idea, let craigslist and the others have thea headaches.


+1 Unless the members know each other and/or can meet in person. In that case a PM is enough though...


----------



## Pi (Jun 14, 2013)

It works well at FM. There should be a rating system as well. 

It is the responsibility of the buyer _and the seller_ to check the posting history and the identity of the other side.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 14, 2013)

Works well on FM, Why not here?


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> A minefield. Ebay take a hefty slice but at least there is some semblance of a comeback and protection, same with buying from a shop.. buying sight unseen from a user who could be anybody without buyer protection (or seller protection) not a great idea, let craigslist and the others have thea headaches.
> 
> "Naw.." (are you scottish?) "...not interested".




Good point. I've bought and sold gear on other photog forums (APUG, Rangefinderforum, Large Format Photography) that have classified sections and so far, haven't had any issues. All of these transactions have been with total strangers. Most ads were accompanied with pictures of the sale items and all transactions went smoothly. I've had more issues with buyers/sellers on eBay than anywhere else.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> A minefield. Ebay take a hefty slice but at least there is some semblance of a comeback and protection, same with buying from a shop.. buying sight unseen from a user who could be anybody without buyer protection (or seller protection) not a great idea, let craigslist and the others have thea headaches.
> 
> "Naw.." (are you scottish?) "...not interested".




I really don't think anyone will be buying stuff without being able to see it first. It happens on a motorcycle forum I frequent (for parts, not whole bikes) and there are no problems.


I think it would be good.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> I have been wanting to sell some of my Canon camera gear and thought about my options. There's the usual suspects: eBay, Craigslist, other forums, etc. -- Other forums ??? Hey! this is a forum. What better place than right here on CR. 8)
> 
> There needs to be buy-in, willing participants, rules, fees for listing, disclaimers - the usual stuff. The fees can be used as a way to offset CR site management (well, maybe not) but maybe a little bit ;D
> 
> So how about it -- Can we make this happen or would this be an exercise in futility?




As a simple place to make first contact regarding buying/selling gear, the forum would work fine.


The only rule CR would have to impose is that all transactions have NOTHING to do with them.


Trying to complicate things by trying to make it like eBay or Craigslist would be far too difficult to implement.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> As a simple place to make first contact regarding buying/selling gear, the forum would work fine.
> The only rule CR would have to impose is that all transactions have NOTHING to do with them.
> Trying to complicate things by trying to make it like eBay or Craigslist would be far too difficult to implement.



+1....I'm all in with small fees through CR. Ebay fees are just too CRAZZZYYY


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 14, 2013)

i'd be interested... I just MENTIONED i was selling something a few months back and I got a warning... Would be nice to have that option here...


----------



## RGF (Jun 14, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Works well on FM, Why not here?



started to sell on FM. annual fee is reasonable. Slowly build a reputation. Nice to another option.

Craig's list produces nothing but spam for me. Or con artists - I'll pay with paypal and need you to ship internationally.

Ebay fees are very high and many people there low ball their offers.

On idea I have thought about is to have a store do the rating and verify the equipment. they would handle all the shipping and provide an escrow service. Make it a lot easier/safe to buy and sell equipment - only risk is someone hidden damages well.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 14, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> lilmsmaggie said:
> 
> 
> > I have been wanting to sell some of my Canon camera gear and thought about my options. There's the usual suspects: eBay, Craigslist, other forums, etc. -- Other forums ??? Hey! this is a forum. What better place than right here on CR. 8)
> ...



I wasn't suggesting that it be setup along the likes of eBay or Craigslist. My experience with other forums as I've pointed out, only require a one time or per listing fee (rangefinder) or a subscription( APUG).

Rangefinder forum for instance charges something like $7 to list an item for 30 days. With APUG, you have to be registered on the site and pay a $25 (last time I did it) yearly subscription; which allows you to list as many "for sale" items you want within that year. Both offer auctions. Both give you the option of posting images of the for sale items. IMHO -- if you're serious about selling an item, its in your best interest as well as the prospective buyer's to provide pictures. Most forum participants are going to ask you, or complain in some fashion if you don't -- so you may as well provide pictures.

I will say though, that I sold my entire 4x5 kit (Chamonix 045n-2, 3 Rodenstock and 1 Schneider lenses, w/ shutters, lens boards and black cloth, film holders, etc.) on largeformat photographers forum in less than 3 days - without pictures. The forum members who purchased these items from me, only knew me from my posts.

And No, No, No - a Thousand times NO! the site owner, etc. is not involved or takes any responsibility for the transaction. The site only serves as a vehicle to list. The transaction is solely between buyer/seller.

Caveat emptor as always.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 14, 2013)

I think you have your answer. 13 yes votes, one maybe and fewer than 300 views as of the time I'm posting this. 

Move on. Nothing to see here.


----------



## alejmr (Jun 14, 2013)

It would be fantastic!
Bring it on!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2013)

Its been previously discussed. It brings on a lot of work for the Admins, who already work for free. Without some type of oversight and control, the wolves would be out picking bones in short order, and CR would get a bad reputation. 

FM has a small charge for hosting images, which also lets you list items for sale. Even so, occasionally buyers are unhappy with a deal, or to lose their money, and FM does a exceptional job of keeping things in order.
Fred also has a feedback system for buyers to report on a seller, but it does not always work, some with good feedback have stiffed buyers.

If a way to help buyers and sellers conduct a reasonably secure transaction could be had, I'd support it.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 15, 2013)

Not sure if this would create additional work for the admins. As for conducting a reasonably secure transaction goes, all of the transactions I've ever participated in have usually involved PayPal or some payment vehicle agreed to by the buyer and seller. I realize that not everyone has a PayPal account but many of us do.

IMHO I don't think having a classified section is unreasonable, or unusual and I'd hate to see this suggestion die on the vine. It would be great if CR members showed more interest by voting instead of just reading this post. If strong interest and support were demonstrated by CR members, it just might influence a positive decision.





Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its been previously discussed. It brings on a lot of work for the Admins, who already work for free. Without some type of oversight and control, the wolves would be out picking bones in short order, and CR would get a bad reputation.
> 
> FM has a small charge for hosting images, which also lets you list items for sale. Even so, occasionally buyers are unhappy with a deal, or to lose their money, and FM does a exceptional job of keeping things in order.
> Fred also has a feedback system for buyers to report on a seller, but it does not always work, some with good feedback have stiffed buyers.
> ...


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 15, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Not sure if this would create additional work for the admins. As for conducting a reasonably secure transaction goes, all of the transactions I've ever participated in have usually involved PayPal or some payment vehicle agreed to by the buyer and seller. I realize that not everyone has a PayPal account but many of us do.
> 
> IMHO I don't think having a classified section is unreasonable, or unusual and I'd hate to see this suggestion die on the vine. It would be great if CR members showed more interest by voting instead of just reading this post. If strong interest and support were demonstrated by CR members, it just might influence a positive decision.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it would create a lot of additional work for us. We are not setup to moderate sales, but will be expected to help everyone who feels cheated to get their money back. You only need read the posts on FM to see it happening.

FM gets around directly charging to sell items by requiring a photo upload fee to list items. This helps make it difficult to file lawsuits against him.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 15, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> IMHO I don't think having a classified section is unreasonable, or unusual and I'd hate to see this suggestion die on the vine. It would be great if CR members showed more interest by voting instead of just reading this post. If strong interest and support were demonstrated by CR members, it just might influence a positive decision.



+1....I visit CR daily 10-30 times a day. Love to see this option avaiable for registered members.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 15, 2013)

A buy and sell forum has been on our minds for a while. People seem to want it, however there are two big forums that already do it, and I think one of them does it very well, that being fredmiranda.com

I imagine Fred spent a considerable amount of resources to develop the rating and feedback system, I would have to find a developer that could implement similar features. I would also have to find an angle that would make the buy and sell here unique to the other sites. More of the same rarely works out.

The other issue is policing it, and watching for scams. Even though it's not the web sites fault, when someone does get scammed, we're going to have to deal with the fallout. I'm not sure I really have the stomach for that.

I'll think a little harder about it, a few other things are being implemented in the next 30 days at CR, so I'd like to get all that done before we take on another project.

Thanks for the great feedback as usual folks!


----------



## RGF (Jun 15, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I'm pretty sure it would create a lot of additional work for us. We are not setup to moderate sales, but will be expected to help everyone who feels cheated to get their money back. You only need read the posts on FM to see it happening.
> 
> FM gets around directly charging to sell items by requiring a photo upload fee to list items. This helps make it difficult to file lawsuits against him.



Any way to link CR and FM sites so we could see the sales there and contribution to either site could be recognized (member has a long history)


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 16, 2013)

Fully understandable - and thank you for taking this under consideration.





Canon Rumors said:


> A buy and sell forum has been on our minds for a while. People seem to want it, however there are two big forums that already do it, and I think one of them does it very well, that being fredmiranda.com
> 
> I imagine Fred spent a considerable amount of resources to develop the rating and feedback system, I would have to find a developer that could implement similar features. I would also have to find an angle that would make the buy and sell here unique to the other sites. More of the same rarely works out.
> 
> ...


----------



## dstppy (Mar 5, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> A buy and sell forum has been on our minds for a while. People seem to want it, however there are two big forums that already do it, and I think one of them does it very well, that being fredmiranda.com
> 
> I imagine Fred spent a considerable amount of resources to develop the rating and feedback system, I would have to find a developer that could implement similar features. I would also have to find an angle that would make the buy and sell here unique to the other sites. More of the same rarely works out.
> 
> ...



Bump ;D

Given it any more thought? This straight PHP/DB dev or something more?


----------

